# EFFEXOR XR ANYONE?



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

I've posted a few questions about Effexor and Xanax as well? Isn't anyone out there taking Effexor XR (other than the two or three people I've already heard from)? I'd really appreciate more feedback before I decide to try this drug. Thanks for your help.Maria


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I am having the same problem with no answers tokay I have been on Effexor xr for 10mos. It is really good but I have been getting to lazy from it. I didn't gain weight and it did help with my IBS-D. My doctor decided it was time I changed. I am trying to wean down and it sucks. Thats one of the things I have heard and read that the weaning off of this med is very bad. I have been feeling real flu like and my D has come back some. This may be something you want to keep in mind. I am going to try Wellbutrin next. I can't get answers from anyone on this med.I have GAD and the Effexor XR was one of the better meds I have been on for this but like I said it has made not give a hoot about anything.Good luck!Vamplady


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Vamplady,Why not take it at night? I just started on 37.5 mg. tonight and I take Xanax a half hour before it as well. I am feeling a little tired right now, but it's only the first day. If you're feeling low or tired on it, can you either see if you can increase your dose (you didn't say how much you're on) or change it to nights? Some people take it at night because it makes them too tired during the day. Just a suggestion. Let me know.Maria


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I am on 75mg. I can not recover from the fatigue and I have Syndrome X a metabolic disorder that my doctor wants me to be more active to help this. I just have no energy with this medication.I am also to the point after 6+ years on antidepressants I am ready to try without it. I take it with dinner so I will relax and sleep well. I sleep too much.Thanks for your input though.Vamplady


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Vamplady I have IBS D and have taken Zoloft and Paxil CR and find I can't live with them because they make me too tired all the time. I even cut my dose down to the smallest dose every 4 days and still it kicks the life energy out of me... Id there any antidepressants that don't make you tired?


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Vamplady,I am currently taking Effexor too. My doctor has increased my prescription from 150mg now to 3 pills of the 75mg (225mg)a day. This is what she told me, so always advise people to verify info on their own. She said that the norepinephrine effect doesn't kick-in until the drug is over 200mg. She told me the norepinephrine will help me with motivation. I haven't filled the prescription for it yet, as I just got the new script yesterday. I can keep you posted if you like. I've been on the 150 mg for about a month now and I feel like it helped me with some of the depression, but I was still feeling kind of lazy. I also, feel the drug has caused a little constipation, but I don't mind. I can eat some whole grains now.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well it is 10/2 and I am down to 6.25mg every other day. I have had some weird experiences like electrical type shocks on and off especially when I am tired but for the most part I have my energy back and I am doing fine.Thanks to all who replied and I hope things are going okay for you Maria Z.I hope you didn't get discouraged by me getting off of this Pill. I do understand completely the need for these meds but at this time in my life and after 7 years of counceling it is time for me to try on my own. Bless all of you and any questions I would love to help you all if I can.Vamplady


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Vamplady,I had the zapping thing when I quit taking Zoloft. I wasn't really tapering down like I should have.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Maria..sorry, but I just found your post.I take .75 mgs. of Effexor XR at bedtime. I've been on it for 8 months now, and it has helped me with my alternating IBS and spasms. The reason you feel lazy is because the medication also treats generalized anxiety. If you are taking any thing for anxiety, it will double your tiredness. I take Klonopin at a small dose at bedtime, also. This gives me a sound sleep, which helps with the pain of fibromyalgia. I was taking 150 mgs., but had trouble waking in the mornings to get to work on time, so I requested .75 mgs. It works fine for me.


----------

